# APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade - 2015 Audi A3 2.0 TFSI



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

I am considering purchasing a 2015 Audi A3 2.0 TFSI. Does anyone own a 2015 Audi A3 2.0 TFSI and have the APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade installed? If so, how has the car handled the extreme increases in HP and TQ? APR claims the Stage 1 ECU upgrade with 91 octane takes stock 220 HP / 258 TQ all the way to 305 HP / 371 TQ. I am a little concerned that the factory dual clutch can handle such increases. I mean that's greater than 40% increase in HP and TQ and stock 0 to 60 from 5.8 seconds to under 4.5 seconds. I'm also concerned about the stock brakes that come on the A3. Thoughts?


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*Interesting Analysis*

By the way, the 2015 Audi A3 with the APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade is exactly as fast as a 2015 Audi S4/S5 with the APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade. Please someone tell me this isn't too good to be true b/c it's failing the sniff test.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

ThorMjolnir said:


> I am considering purchasing a 2015 Audi A3 2.0 TFSI. Does anyone own a 2015 Audi A3 2.0 TFSI and have the APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade installed? If so, how has the car handled the extreme increases in HP and TQ? APR claims the Stage 1 ECU upgrade with 91 octane takes stock 220 HP / 258 TQ all the way to 305 HP / 371 TQ. I am a little concerned that the factory dual clutch can handle such increases. I mean that's greater than 40% increase in HP and TQ and stock 0 to 60 from 5.8 seconds to under 4.5 seconds. I'm also concerned about the stock brakes that come on the A3. Thoughts?


APR offers "special software designed to deliver the same peak horsepower with a cap on low end torque to reduce or eliminate slipping. These specific files are available with various torque caps set lower than the standard Stage I ECU Upgrade." I might go for that because I am chicken about my DSG clutches.

http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_mqb.html

Braking power is a function of velocity. Just because your car is "chipped" does not mean you have to drive it faster. If you do, perhaps upgrade brakes are in order. Two potential options are the S3 brakes or the bigger brakes offered on the GTI with performance pack.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

ThorMjolnir said:


> By the way, the 2015 Audi A3 with the APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade is exactly as fast as a 2015 Audi S4/S5 with the APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade. Please someone tell me this isn't too good to be true b/c it's failing the sniff test.


Fast is a measure of velocity, as such I would imagine that both the A3 and the S4/S5 have the same speed governor. If you mean quick, a measure of acceleration, well then that is determined by more than just raw power.

0-60 times by the way, are a near useless measure of performance. To give you an example, say car A peaks at 60 mph in 2nd gear and car B peaks at 59, needing 3rd gear to hit 60. They both go from 0-59 in 5 seconds. They both go 0-61 in 5.5, but car A goes 0-60 in 5.1 to car B's 5.4. That gear change added time, but didn't add velocity. If you don't believe me about 0-60 being a near useless measure of performance, name me one race series where the winner is the guy who can hit a certain velocity the quickest.


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

A3_yuppie said:


> APR offers "special software designed to deliver the same peak horsepower with a cap on low end torque to reduce or eliminate slipping. These specific files are available with various torque caps set lower than the standard Stage I ECU Upgrade." I might go for that because I am chicken about my DSG clutches.
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_mqb.html
> 
> [*B]Braking power is a function of velocity. Just because your car is "chipped" does not mean you have to drive it faster. If you do, perhaps upgrade brakes are in order. Two potential options are the S3 brakes or the bigger brakes offered on the GTI with performance pack*.


Exactly!

Or you can always buy better pads, brake lines and brake fluid, for your daily driving needs.

If you like to track, then an upgraded brake kit is a must... if not, I don't really see the need.


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

ANd I don't think you need to worry about the dsg not handling that amount of torque... 

You can dig on the mkv forum and find out that there are several cars running this torque ratings with no problem.

Even if you wanted to exceed 400 lb/ft unitronic can flash the dsg and increase the clutches clamping force, avoiding slippage.

DSG dq250 it's been on the market for a while now, and it had proven to be reliable.

My 2 cents...


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

And another thing, the S4 is supercharged. The A3 is turbocharged. Chip tuning a turbo to make more power is easy; you just tell it to take some of that excess air it was venting to the atmosphere and route it to the engine instead (and yes, changing the fueling to match). There isn't a whole lot of excess air with a supercharger. If you want more, you have to - at the very least - change how fast the supercharger spins, i.e. change the pulley.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

ThorMjolnir said:


> I am considering purchasing a 2015 Audi A3 2.0 TFSI. Does anyone own a 2015 Audi A3 2.0 TFSI and have the APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade installed? If so, how has the car handled the extreme increases in HP and TQ? APR claims the Stage 1 ECU upgrade with 91 octane takes stock 220 HP / 258 TQ all the way to 305 HP / 371 TQ. I am a little concerned that the factory dual clutch can handle such increases. I mean that's greater than 40% increase in HP and TQ and stock 0 to 60 from 5.8 seconds to under 4.5 seconds. I'm also concerned about the stock brakes that come on the A3. Thoughts?


The DSG has been pretty amazing in handling power increases. Luckily, as the torque coming out of the engine increases, it increases the torque applied to the DSG hydraulic pump, causing hydraulic pressures to rise and provide more clamping force between the clutches. (At least, this is how it was explained to me..) There's obviously a limit to this, but there are cars with the DSG making ~375 hp on the stock DSG with no issues. I saw one Wednesday, actually, with drag radials on, at the drag strip, using race fuel, with a K04 upgrade on his EA888 gen 1 TSI and DQ250 DSG.

People have more issues with the manuals, but that seems to differ from one driver to another...


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

APR is under new management


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

tcardio1 said:


> APR is under new management
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does that mean exactly, and it is a good or bad thing?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

davera3 said:


> What does that mean exactly, and it is a good or bad thing?


That's yet to be seen. My local shop says the engineers who made their tunes great are still there.


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*No torque info*

I do not see any torque limitation capabilities on the link you posted.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

ThorMjolnir said:


> I do not see any torque limitation capabilities on the link you posted.


It's under a section titled "Clutch Protection:". Do a Ctrl-F to find that or any other phrase from the passage I quoted.


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

ThorMjolnir said:


> I am considering purchasing a 2015 Audi A3 2.0 TFSI. Does anyone own a 2015 Audi A3 2.0 TFSI and have the APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade installed? If so, how has the car handled the extreme increases in HP and TQ? APR claims the Stage 1 ECU upgrade with 91 octane takes stock 220 HP / 258 TQ all the way to 305 HP / 371 TQ. I am a little concerned that the factory dual clutch can handle such increases. I mean that's greater than 40% increase in HP and TQ and stock 0 to 60 from 5.8 seconds to under 4.5 seconds. I'm also concerned about the stock brakes that come on the A3. Thoughts?


I've had the APR STG 1 installed on my '15 A3 2.0 for a month and half (not that long) and no issues so far... Huge difference from stock.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Some of y'all act like APR is the only tuning company that exist. :sly:



Why not look at other companies such as Unitronic, Revo, or GIAC? GIAC was the first company to even provide tunes for the VAG family and I would trust them over APR who seems to rush product development. On top of that, APR is now under new management due to poor financial decisions and we won't know what the future outcome 
of that will be.

Not trying to hate on APR or anything, I just wish people would compare and contrast different tuning companies and their product offerings before just blindly saying "Go APR". :facepalm:


----------



## aj8 (Aug 28, 2014)

What are the effects on Drive Select (if you have it)? Does it just become a useless switch?


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

JDBVR6 said:


> Not trying to hate on APR or anything


It just comes naturally?



> I just wish people would compare and contrast different tuning companies and their product offerings before just blindly saying "Go APR". :facepalm:


Who has said that? The OP specifically asked about APR's tune. Why would anyone - except trolls - chime in with, "Well, I know you asked about APR, but fark them. Go GIAC."

And how do you want someone to "compare and contrast different tuning companies and their product offerings" as it relates to the 2015 A3? Are you suggesting that there are that many people out there who have had two or more of GIAC's, APR's, REVO's and Unitronic's tunes on their 2015 A3. Because unless you find that person, all you're saying is that we should magazine race and declare a winner.

By the way:

*GIAC *- lists software for the 2005-present A3 with either the 2.0 FSI or 2.0 TSI engine. The 2015 A3 has the 2.0 TFSI engine.
*Unitronic *- Unitronic’s 2.0 TSI Gen3 Performance Software for the MQB platforms will be available at H20 International, on-site at the show only. A full global release will ensue in the weeks following H20i for those who are unable to attend the event, through Unitronic’s Worldwide Authorized Dealer Network, along with more details and exciting data.
*REVO* - LIsts softwear for the "197bhp Petrol 2.0 TFSI" and the ""200bhp Petrol 2.0 TSI". The 2015 A3 2.0 has 220bhp.

So, the only show in town right now seems to be APR.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

JDBVR6 said:


> Some of y'all act like APR is the only tuning company that exist. :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


APR tuned VW Racing's vehicles and sponsored the VW Racing Cup in the UK, and seems to have an intimate knowledge re: both the prior and the current generations of the ECUs in VW/Audi vehicles, as evidenced by being the first tuner to release programs for the current generation of transverse 2.0T and 1.8T engines.

Maybe I am too impressionable but the R&D related content on APR's website impresses me more than its competitors.

For the first generation 2.0T FSI engine APR offered the ability to switch between up to 4 programs via the cruise control stalk while both GIAC and Revo required a dongle (which costs additional $$) to be plugged into the OBD-II port to switch programs. The former seemed like a more elegant solution so I went with APR even though GIAC is located very close to where I live.


----------



## autobahnflyer (Apr 29, 2015)

*2015 A3 with APR Stage One added*

I am thrilled with the APR Stage One Upgrade. I also installed the APR Air intake upgrade. Power increase is evident in all gears and I have a heavy right foot.
No problems with the DSG and in sport mode and it feels like a rocket. Factory brakes feel adequate for this boost but the suspension may need a boost if you like to fly through the curves. I am considering a 25mm rear bar to start as I have done just the rear on many cars and it makes a world of difference. My fuel economy has also seen a significant boost since the stage one was installed.
My only problem is that I saw a Sepang Pearl S3 recently and am wondering if I should throw the sway bar money in the cookie jar and start saving for a modestly equipped S-3. My A3 was just south of 40K WITHOUT the B/O stereo and a modestly equipped S3 comes in at 47 even.. That would include, convenience group, B/O sound, driver side assist/rear camera, 19" wheel package with magnetic ride, more bolstered seats, better brakes and suspension, etc. The S3 is much better equipped to handle the 300+ HP and I am sure I would add an APR upgrade(s) to the S3. I wouldn't spend the money for factory navi again as my phone is more than adequate and the factory Navi pricing is ridiculous.
I think one must ask the question; if I buy a fairly loaded A3, 2.0 Quattro( most dealer stock is just south or north of 40K.)
If you continue to modify it you will approach a S3 Premium Plus in cost and still not have the performance features of the S3.


----------



## T1no33 (May 8, 2015)

*'15 a3 tdi*

Does anyone know of any ECU tunings for the 2015 A3 TDI? I've been searching and APR says they are working on it but I don't want to wait. LOL Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*You Sure About this Comment*

http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_30tfsi_b85s4.html


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

I tuned it stage one at 300miles, then by 1500ish I was stage 2+ Not a single hiccup yet. This is with an APR tune.

Who will be doing your flash in KC?


----------



## Shonrosh (Oct 31, 2015)

*Stage I won't work*

I made the decision to bolt on some extra power via Stage I upgrade. So... I found my local APR dealer and wheeled my 2015 A3 in for the flash. I signed the release forms and said I'd be back at the appointed time to pick up my "enhanced" car. Later, I received the email release from APR and clicked the approval - we were close. Then, the phone call: "We have some not-so-good news..." The dealer explained that my ECU could not be flashed, that APR was working on this, and that they'd call me when APR figured this out. I guess that there is a date range of newer ECU's that APR has not cracked yet? Just a little bit disappointed.

Has anyone else experienced this, or is there any further info on this?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Shonrosh said:


> I made the decision to bolt on some extra power via Stage I upgrade. So... I found my local APR dealer and wheeled my 2015 A3 in for the flash. I signed the release forms and said I'd be back at the appointed time to pick up my "enhanced" car. Later, I received the email release from APR and clicked the approval - we were close. Then, the phone call: "We have some not-so-good news..." The dealer explained that my ECU could not be flashed, that APR was working on this, and that they'd call me when APR figured this out. I guess that there is a date range of newer ECU's that APR has not cracked yet? Just a little bit disappointed.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this, or is there any further info on this?


What was the basis of the release forms? I assume this is a newer thing? I remember when I had a previous car APR flashed at a dealership, it stated on the receipt that basically the apr tune voids the powertrain warranty.


----------



## Shonrosh (Oct 31, 2015)

FLtrooper said:


> What was the basis of the release forms? I assume this is a newer thing? I remember when I had a previous car APR flashed at a dealership, it stated on the receipt that basically the apr tune voids the powertrain warranty.



The dealer first has you sign a waiver, absolving them from any liability should you suffer damage. The email thing is actually an automated part of the flash process. The email is sent and the upload will not start until the customer clicks the "accept" button, which releases APR from any liability


----------



## dpa123 (Jul 26, 2015)

Shonrosh said:


> I made the decision to bolt on some extra power via Stage I upgrade. So... I found my local APR dealer and wheeled my 2015 A3 in for the flash. I signed the release forms and said I'd be back at the appointed time to pick up my "enhanced" car. Later, I received the email release from APR and clicked the approval - we were close. Then, the phone call: "We have some not-so-good news..." The dealer explained that my ECU could not be flashed, that APR was working on this, and that they'd call me when APR figured this out. I guess that there is a date range of newer ECU's that APR has not cracked yet? Just a little bit disappointed.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this, or is there any further info on this?


I received the same notice in July when I added the mod. It seems that VW/Audi had issues with a version of the turbo. What i have read is that Audi replaced the turbo during periodic maintenance or prior to leave the lot. VW on the other hand is waiting for the turbo to go up. When I was in to get my TCU flashed a 2015 GTI just had the stage 1 mod done. Drove the car from the installer and then returned it seems he had a bad turbo. 



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

Shonrosh said:


> I made the decision to bolt on some extra power via Stage I upgrade. So... I found my local APR dealer and wheeled my 2015 A3 in for the flash. I signed the release forms and said I'd be back at the appointed time to pick up my "enhanced" car. Later, I received the email release from APR and clicked the approval - we were close. Then, the phone call: "We have some not-so-good news..." The dealer explained that my ECU could not be flashed, that APR was working on this, and that they'd call me when APR figured this out. I guess that there is a date range of newer ECU's that APR has not cracked yet? Just a little bit disappointed.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this, or is there any further info on this?




Yes, I can't flash my 2016 S3 due to the ECU being locked. APR is working on it. They have told me this many times. I'm just getting all the supporting mods now so I'm ready for tune when it comes out.

I did look into United Motorsports, but they don't have a dealer in Alaska. So they told me tuff Sh!t and won't help me. Guess they don't like money. Even my local tuning shop would like to be a dealer for them and they are not getting a response from UM. 


Lee


----------



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

I really want to do the ECU APR Stage 1 to my A3 1.8T but Im a bit afraid, does it really worth it? do we really get to feel the difference? 

Its like 50-60hp from stock to Stage1, im not sure how big of a deal is this.


----------



## Javbomb (May 22, 2014)

sgt_cr said:


> I really want to do the ECU APR Stage 1 to my A3 1.8T but Im a bit afraid, does it really worth it? do we really get to feel the difference?
> 
> Its like 50-60hp from stock to Stage1, im not sure how big of a deal is this.


No its 81 HP and 91TQ.

Pretty significant. I don't think there are many tunes out there giving such an increase.

That's a 43% increase in power. If that's not a big deal I don't know what is...

I have the 1.8T Quattro. But I have to wait for MY16 ECU's to be cracked before I can tune... Dying to do it. Im so used to the power in my car I need something fresh.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Javbomb said:


> No its 81 HP and 91TQ.
> 
> Pretty significant. I don't think there are many tunes out there giving such an increase.
> 
> ...


Hello, I saw your cars on another forum, do you mind sharing the photos here as well? Those photos look great!


----------



## Javbomb (May 22, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Hello, I saw your cars on another forum, do you mind sharing the photos here as well? Those photos look great!


Yeah for sure... here you go:

MY16 A3 Sedan 1.8 TFSI Quattro - Monsoon Grey - S-Tronic - S-Line - Technik - Comfort - Opti-Coat Pro+ - Tints - Spulen Spacers (15/10mm) - APR Carbon Intake - APR Turbo Muffler Delete


----------



## saching92 (Apr 16, 2019)

*Hows the experience been?*

@Optimus812 hows the experience with stage 1 tune been so far? I am planning to get the APR stage 1 tune on my 2015 CPO Audi A3. What would be your advice?


----------



## Clapper90 (Dec 2, 2020)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> And another thing, the S4 is supercharged. The A3 is turbocharged. Chip tuning a turbo to make more power is easy; you just tell it to take some of that excess air it was venting to the atmosphere and route it to the engine instead (and yes, changing the fueling to match). There isn't a whole lot of excess air with a supercharger. If you want more, you have to - at the very least - change how fast the supercharger spins, i.e. change the pulley.


Not true at all when it comes to the 3.0T engine that is in many of Audi's higher-performing vehicles. IE performance offers very simple ECU tunes that grant around 420 hp and 400 torque without any pulley change. So while it may be possible that other supercharged engines need a smaller supercharger pulley the S4 does not need one to gain a significant amount of power.


----------



## Clapper90 (Dec 2, 2020)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> Fast is a measure of velocity, as such I would imagine that both the A3 and the S4/S5 have the same speed governor. If you mean quick, a measure of acceleration, well then that is determined by more than just raw power.
> 
> 0-60 times by the way, are a near useless measure of performance. To give you an example, say car A peaks at 60 mph in 2nd gear and car B peaks at 59, needing 3rd gear to hit 60. They both go from 0-59 in 5 seconds. They both go 0-61 in 5.5, but car A goes 0-60 in 5.1 to car B's 5.4. That gear change added time, but didn't add velocity. If you don't believe me about 0-60 being a near useless measure of performance, name me one race series where the winner is the guy who can hit a certain velocity the quickest.


 Fast is not a measure of anything and neither is quick rather they are both concepts that are used to describe either acceleration or velocity. The measurement of velocity is speed which is derived from displacement and acceleration is derived from velocity which is measured in distance over time squared. And as far as your last line there a simpler way to put it would be who can accelerate the fastest. Where you indirectly described the derivative of velocity. It is all really basic calculus and it's apparent that you know nothing about calculus based on the sloppy description and lack of knowledge that you displayed.


----------



## Clapper90 (Dec 2, 2020)

JDBVR6 said:


> Some of y'all act like APR is the only tuning company that exist. :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, Now IE offers the complete package for you to do all the tuning yourself and it is really easy and less expensive than bringing it to a shop


----------



## Clapper90 (Dec 2, 2020)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> It just comes naturally?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is obviously saying to research before buying and there are others that offer tunes that do not require a tune shop to put them on.


----------



## gSach_Q (Jul 27, 2021)

Optimus812 said:


> I've had the APR STG 1 installed on my '15 A3 2.0 for a month and half (not that long) and no issues so far... Huge difference from stock.


Hi, Just wanted to know how the Stage 1 worked out for you? any issues? how the long term reliability been and how many miles on it now?


----------

